# Oh! How I've dreaded these days



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for Duke. I know how much you love him. I think you talked about him just as much as you talked about Lucy last weekend.  Hoping that the vet is able to give you some good answers, although they may be hard. I tend to believe that knowing exactly what is happening with our goldens is always better than guessing and wondering, even if it is hard news. That way, you know what you're dealing with and can start treating it. Praying it is just the thyroid and the lump is just a fatty tumor. 

Thinking of you, Sarah, Lucy, Duke, and your in-laws. 

Allison and Josie


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for Duke to be all right!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending good wishes, it could well be something very treatable, like thyroid (couple of pills a day) and a fatty tumor (leave it alone).
The seniors are very special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Praying for Duke that it's nothing serious. You can tell how much you love him. Is he living with you or your father-in-law?


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Duke that it's nothing serious. You can tell how much you love him. Is he living with you or your father-in-law?


Thank's for your prayers. Duke is living with my mother and father-in-law. When we bought our house in March, we wanted to adopt him, but they couldn't live without him. I knew they needed him. So they kept him and still have him. They only live 5 minutes from us, so we visit every other day. Mostly for Lucy/Duke playtime.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You have our thoughts and prayers. He sure is a handsome guy.

I would like to give you some positive input. If he has had the benign fatty cysts/lumps before, chances are it is another one. The weight gain and lethargy, thyroid. He's still eating, that is a very good sign. 

Try not to think the worst.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers that it's nothing to serious with Duke. He sounds like a very special guy.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for Duke. Sure hope its just normal aging stuff.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said for beautiful Duke, keeping everything crossed it turns out to be nothing to worry about!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the prayers and kind words. Duke is going into the vet this afternoon. So I'll be waiting on a call from my in-laws.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Let us know what they find out, Ryan. If they run blood work, which I'm assuming is what will happen, it will take a day or two for results.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww! We sure get attached to our fur buddies. Praying for you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to you and Duke. I really miss my two sugarfaces, the old gold are very precious. May you have many more years with him.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Duke.
Beautiful boy !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We'll keep Duke in our thoughts and send super positive vibes your way.

BTW, A friend owns The Village Pub in Ortonville. I have friends all over up there. Pretty country, North Oakland County is


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers for Duke and to you all.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope its good news from the vets today...big hugs


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

dborgers said:


> We'll keep Duke in our thoughts and send super positive vibes your way.
> 
> BTW, A friend owns The Village Pub in Ortonville. I have friends all over up there. Pretty country, North Oakland County is


Small world, I thoroughly enjoy the pizza shop that's two buildings down from that establishment. It's funny you say that, since I have family in Nashville.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

My in-laws vet had an emergency of his own yesterday. So Duke got rescheduled for today after work. He was more energetic this weekend with Lucy which I enjoyed seeing. I will let you all know the results when they are relayed to me. Just praying for the best.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope all turns out well for Duke and I hope your family is okay as well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Duke!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you all, saying special prayers for Duke!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Duke, is there any news yet?


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

The past two weeks have been a real struggle. I won't get into the details but Duke FINALLY went to the vet last night. Fatty tumors came back benign! Whew! They ran a comprehensive thyroid panel, we should have answers this evening. Also, I finally convinced them to stop feeding him awful kibble. So they went out and bought Purina Pro Plan weight management formula.

Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay! So glad to hear the fatty tumors are benign. What a huge sigh of relief for you. Double yay on the change in food, too. Hoping the Pro Plan works for Duke. It has been good for Josie. Keep us updated on the thyroid panel. So glad you all have some answers on the tumors.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update  Stay cool in this heat Duke!


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad to hear that Duke is ok, the tumors aren't bad!!! As he ages, you'll become more and more endeared to him. You'll have rough days but some of your best memories will be these years, love em' every day!!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry for the large gap in between posts. Duke is doing much better now. His thyroid panel came back a little under low/normal. So our vet prescribed some thyroid meds, I just can't remember the name for it.

So a month later Duke has lost some noticeable weight. His energy level is higher than it's ever been, not anxious energy, play energy. Lucy and Duke now play for a long time and he doesn't get all tuckered out after the first 5 minutes. 

Here is a pick of Duke on a walk the other day. Lucy is straggling behind with my wife, trying to initiate play through the fence with the sheep at the sheep farm down the road from my in-laws.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great picture(s)!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

He's a very regal looking gentleman!
Thanks for the update, that is great news.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks absolutely beautiful, so glad to read your update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful picture of Duke, he's so beautiful.

Really great to hear how well he's doing, he looks fantastic.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

wonderful update!


----------

